# First Bremont - Love it.



## ErikPayton (Jan 12, 2020)

Hey all,

Thought I would share my excitement for my first Bremont acquisition. I am a Panerai enthusiast but the Bremont ALT1-C/CR caught my eye a year or so ago because of its substantial and classic look. Ended up at a local dealer today and looked again at the ALT1-C/CR but also saw the Jaguar MKII. Online I liked the ALT1-C better but in person I just fell in love with how impressive the detail on the Jaguar was. That with the large skeleton back and beautiful automatic movement got me.

So, here ya go, here's a snap of it being worn, loud and proud!


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Stunning watch. Bremont are so underrated!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Looking good! Thanks for sharing the pic! Enjoy your Bremont!


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Congrats on your Bremont. Thanks for posting and sharing a pic. I had to look up as to why there is a read streek between the 15 and 20 seconds on the subdial - _now I understand_. Enjoy your Jaguar MKII.


----------



## MLsims (Dec 29, 2018)

ErikPayton said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thought I would share my excitement for my first Bremont acquisition. I am a Panerai enthusiast but the Bremont ALT1-C/CR caught my eye a year or so ago because of its substantial and classic look. Ended up at a local dealer today and looked again at the ALT1-C/CR but also saw the Jaguar MKII. Online I liked the ALT1-C better but in person I just fell in love with how impressive the detail on the Jaguar was. That with the large skeleton back and beautiful automatic movement got me.
> 
> ...


CONGRATS! I've always been hesitant with Bremont. But I love the look of that dial. Enjoy!


----------



## mcnuggets1543 (Feb 17, 2019)

Looks amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delirious (Aug 17, 2014)

Look great. I have my eye on one of those too!

Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## emsmkivgolf (Feb 2, 2019)

Congrats on the first bremont in the collection. That is a beautiful piece. Definitely has a great wrist presence.


----------



## rguimaraes (Apr 26, 2017)

Very nice piece, good looking and tough. Enjoy in good health. I have the same model, it is my go to watch in a 10+ collection.


----------



## Dr4 (Dec 29, 2010)

That one pops - great choice. Have not yet purchased a Bremont but I am considering it...


----------



## crazyotterhound (Nov 10, 2008)

As a motorsport fan, I've had my eye on this piece for quite a while. Definitely on the shortlist for one of my future buys!


----------



## Dr4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Arrrrgggh. You pushed me over the line - just bought my first Bremont (is being delivered), the Blue S300 (S300-BL)... I think the London on the dial made a difference to me since I used to live there and have an affinity to the city.


----------



## cowboyjack (Apr 21, 2020)

Never considered Bremont, but that’s a very good looking timepiece.


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

That’s a very nice piece! Wear it in good health and with great pride! 

I love my Bremont (but hate leather straps)! I’m waiting till they make a titanium gmt with 0-24 bracelet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Stunning watch! Wear it in good health.


----------



## sean374 (Jan 28, 2018)

loos great. How is it after a year


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

sean374 said:


> loos great. How is it after a year


Would like to know as well, but OP last logged on over 3 months ago, so I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## sean374 (Jan 28, 2018)

kritameth said:


> Would like to know as well, but OP last logged on over 3 months ago, so I wouldn't hold my breath.


I missed that. Sorry, still trying to learn the forum


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

sean374 said:


> I missed that. Sorry, still trying to learn the forum


Not calling you out, please don't apologize, I'm in the same boat, just stating what I noticed.


----------



## M.I. (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## TripleC (Jan 23, 2018)

Awesome piece! Underrated brand, underrated model.


----------



## rguimaraes (Apr 26, 2017)

TripleC said:


> Awesome piece! Underrated brand, underrated model.


I agree. The same folks who complain about Bremont marketing buy pieces worn by Gaga and Beckham, with ETAs inside, or are drooling for a R chrono with a Valjoux 72 engine (the 7750 grandfather's). I hope they remain on their journey and continue to engage w customers and potential customers in a positive way. Their offerings are amazing. And yes, I wouldn't mind more competitive pricing. But that is up to the market.


----------

